# Season Pass backup!



## 39462 (Jan 8, 2003)

I just edited my original post due to the fact my HMO set up automatically syncrinized my season passes with the TiVo Central online service! It was amazing, here I was dreading having to set up all my season passes since replacing three year old drive. It was all downloaded with my last network call. I had to go wake up my wife to share the joy (she was not as enthused as I!)

Another reason why TiVo is heads above the rest! You just could not get this level of sertvice from one of those DVR things the cable company wants you to lease! HaHa!

I cannot wait to go in to work tomorrow and share this newly discovered goody with the non-TiVo'ers.

Any Moderator interested in deleting this post or moving it is fine with me, it is a bit out of place here.


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

Your health maintenance organization? There is No HMO on Tivo anymore. At best it's the HMF (home media feature) since it's no longer an extra option and even then it has nothing to do with your situation. 

If you had ignored all of the guru guide stuff, your SPs would not have been automatically restored. When you opt in to the guru guide thing you give tivo permission to collect data about your Tivo use. If you the replace the drive, Tivo's system finds that this info is missing and restores it based on the data it had collected before the drive change.


----------



## tedbill (Feb 12, 2002)

It will be nice when this is added to the S3. I replaced my S2 drive a few months ago and was also pleasantly surprised when all my setting re-appeared. So when I upgraded the HD on my S3 last week I expected the same thing to happen, but instead I've had to manually re-enter everything.


----------

